# lenovo vs toshiba



## karencheirif (Jun 19, 2009)

:wave: I am about to buy a laptop. I have selected two of them that cost about the same and apparently have almost the same specs.
One is the Toshiba Satellite A355-S6924 16.0-Inch Laptop

And the other one is Lenovo IdeaPad Y530-7343U 15.4-Inch Laptop (2.13 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo P7450 Processor, 4 GB RAM, 320 GB Hard Drive, Vista Premium) Black

Which one would you recommend?

I also read at a review on amazon that Lenovo provides drivers and software on line so you can load XP even if you have Vista Home premium, which I heard is not true... is it?

well then thanks and i hope you can help me!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I believe Lenovo does provide the drivers... try this link:

http://consumersupport.lenovo.com/en/DriversDownloads/drivers_list.aspx?CategoryID=13

Between the two, personally I will go with Lenovo.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

lenovo has the best support site by far

i am happy with the cheap lenovo i bought


----------



## karencheirif (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks! I have been having different opinions so now the balance is leaning towards Lenovo. 
Thanks fot the link... 
 Im just a newbie, so i dont really know which driver Im supposed to use... I just wanted to make sure they provided them... anyway I guess I have to get the lap first and then find out.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I've got both Lenovo and Toshiba systems. The Toshiba's work well and I haven't had any issues with them. The Lenovo works well and I haven't had any issues with it.

Overall, I like the Lenovo better - but it's a tablet where the Toshiba's aren't.


----------

